# Need to root my phone



## icorey2014 (Feb 9, 2014)

I have an LG Optimus Slider running android v 2.3.4 and I need to root it. Thing is, I need to do it straight from my phone, because it won't connect to the computer. Even if I cojld connect it, though, I can't install the drivers I need to root because of the internet administrative block, which my mother (not knowing anything about computers) will not let me have access to. Is there an apk file that I could torrent or download straight to my device and use it to root the phone?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Root any Android device (without pc n in one click) - xda-developers


----------



## icorey2014 (Feb 9, 2014)

Downloaded and tried already, along with all the other versions of this file. Every time I click "Gandalf", I get a message with "Error 5" telling me to try another version.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you check page 2 of that thread [ROOT] Framaroot, a one-click apk to root some devices - xda-developers


----------



## icorey2014 (Feb 9, 2014)

Tried it, didn't work.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

OK can you try this method it does need to be done with a computer but see the method first before dismissing the idea How to Root LG Optimus Slider Smartphone - TheUnlockr TheUnlockr
there is a page full of possibilities here https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=o...optimus+slider&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official


----------



## icorey2014 (Feb 9, 2014)

Can't do that, two reasons. 1. The phone, for some reason or another, won't connect to the computer. 2. The computer has an admin password on it, which my mother, thinking that anything you download on the internet will give you a virus, won't give me the password to.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok that does limit your options please see here Optimus Slider root!!


----------



## saintsatinstain (Nov 24, 2012)

Use someone else's computer.


----------

